
Criminals Can Spread Malware Through Fax Machines - mooreds
https://www.paubox.com/blog/faxploit-fax-machine-hack-malware
======
arayh
I'm surprised how long the fax machine has persisted, considering all the
other technological advances that are far more efficient that could replace
all of the fax machine's capabilities.

